
Ask HN: Do ISP’s detect you using Speedtest - aj7
and (only then) then goose up your download rate?
======
Kazooie_Bird
They can see the domain you are sending/receiving information so based on
that, they can probably deduce that you are using a speed test. As far as
throttling, only they could know.

------
ment0s
yes. If you are worried about them cheating on your speed test when you are
measuring it I recomment the iperf tool.

[https://iperf.fr/](https://iperf.fr/)

~~~
aj7
I think the speed test is accurate but I suspect both my ISPs throttle my
speed until they detect I am running the speed test. I will try yours.

